# Product Designer Needs Your Input



## collegekid01 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey everyone, I need your help with my senior thesis project. I'm working on a snowboarding related product and am using a survey to get general information from the snowboarding community. Click the link below to start the short survey. I really appreciate the help, and in return I plan on posting the final product concept here for you all to see.

-C. Tabor

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/ctaborresearch


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're not working on any fucking project you're doing a project that comprises 1/3rd of your grade. Why don't you just admit that you're not doing shit to help snowboarding and need us to do your homework for you. Now go fist yourself.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

As someone who rides hard, a backpack is a hindrance more then anything when riding inbounds (chairlift access terrain).

Totally true we are doing his homework for him, but data is data and at least it's going towards academic purposes. If I was working on his project I would do the same thing...


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

At least post more than ONCE


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

backpacks...the world needs more backpacks...lame


----------



## collegekid01 (Sep 20, 2011)

*So much for being friendly*

I am a product designer, this is how we do research, this is only a small portion of what I'm up to (not a third of my grade). Please don't pretend you know what I do, I wouldn't tell someone else how to do their job. Research is first of many steps in developing a product. I'll be doing in person interviews of ski patrol members, lift operators, and outfitters this weekend and am trying to gather a large amount of information with only two weeks to do so.

For those of you who say, "the last thing we need is more backpacks." I agree. I'm not blind, I've done extensive market research,and cataloging of the different winter sports packs available. If my intent is not clear to you, that's alright, when asking these sorts of questions my intent shouldn't be clear. I don't want to effect the outcome of the survey by giving away what the exact project is. Yes, it has to do with winter sports gear, that's all I am willing to reveal at the moment.

Why am I working on this sort of project? I will be interviewing for jobs come December and would love to have a job that I am passionate about, that I won't come home from every day wonder why the hell I go there every morning. So I have chosen a topic with specific job targets in mind.


I forgot how unfriendly the internet can be, but thank you so much to all who have taken the survey so far. Your help is much appreciated.

Oh and... post count is now up to an incredible 2


----------



## InfinitySnow (Aug 30, 2011)

Please consider the woman of snowboarding in your product.  we like fitted backpacks


----------



## collegekid01 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input! I'll definitely take the ladies of the mountain into account, hard to forget about em


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

You are STUDYING to BECOME a product designer.


Yeah, the internetz is a cold dark place


----------



## collegekid01 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm graduating in months, and I've worked for companies such as Nestle, Jakks Pacific, and Diebold (the company that makes ATM machines). I also have two designs going into production next year. Without meaning to sound like a toddler stomping his feet, I am a designer.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Hmm, yeah kinda baited you on that one. Look at it this way, your thread is getting bumped


----------



## collegekid01 (Sep 20, 2011)

walked right into that one... touche.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

collegekid01 said:


> I am a product designer, this is how we do research, this is only a small portion of what I'm up to (not a third of my grade). Please don't pretend you know what I do, I wouldn't tell someone else how to do their job. Research is first of many steps in developing a product. I'll be doing in person interviews of ski patrol members, lift operators, and outfitters this weekend and am trying to gather a large amount of information with only two weeks to do so.
> 
> For those of you who say, "the last thing we need is more backpacks." I agree. I'm not blind, I've done extensive market research,and cataloging of the different winter sports packs available. If my intent is not clear to you, that's alright, when asking these sorts of questions my intent shouldn't be clear. I don't want to effect the outcome of the survey by giving away what the exact project is. Yes, it has to do with winter sports gear, that's all I am willing to reveal at the moment.
> 
> ...


Let me break it down to you. Your name is CollegeKid that would imply you are still in college. Add to that you are asking for a survey to be answered in your first post. Now on top of that when I clicked the link it said "Master Thesis Research". I can faithfully conclude that you are in fact not working on anything other than getting your grade to graduate and thus enter the real world where you will have next to no experience and end up working at the local Wal Mart due to being overly qualified and under experienced. 

So why don't you just admit you need us to help you graduate and become a productive part of society.



collegekid01 said:


> I'm graduating in months, and I've worked for companies such as Nestle, Jakks Pacific, and Diebold (the company that makes ATM machines). I also have two designs going into production next year. Without meaning to sound like a toddler stomping his feet, I am a designer.


Do you want a cookie for this? I don't see any snowboard specific companies in that list which once again means you are not working for any of the snow specific companies. Don't be so butt hurt you got called out.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

lolz. internetz


----------



## collegekid01 (Sep 20, 2011)

Whatever man, I'm done responding to damn trolls.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

dude, i see no problem with you helping you out with your survey because it pertains to the sport, even if it is for a grade. Who knows, if its good enough it might get recognized and go into production. It took 2 minutes, not a big deal at all. It took longer for some people to make the post bashing on you for posting this survey then it would for them to just help a brother out and do it.


----------



## collegekid01 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks man that means a lot


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

IdahoFreshies said:


> dude, i see no problem with you helping you out with your survey because it pertains to the sport, even if it is for a grade. Who knows, if its good enough it might get recognized and go into production. It took 2 minutes, not a big deal at all. It took longer for some people to make the post bashing on you for posting this survey then it would for them to just help a brother out and do it.


8 posts what has he offered to this site? Nothing. If you're going to ask of it give to it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

What BA is alluding to in his usual inimicable yet erudite way is that a lot of students come onto this site wanting help with a survey or a design or for us to click-through or 'like' some damn picture or something similar, and the one thing they generally have in common is the number "1" beside the "Number of Posts". Most of them are never heard from again. It gets tiring.

If one of the regulars posted a request for something like this there'd be absolutely no problem helping. Even BA would help, although he'd call the miscreant a vagina. You're just the latest in a long list of cannon fodder, kiddo. Nothing personal. In fact if you hang around, you'll probably find you like the site. And the people.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Im checkin this thread while I take a dump.


----------



## SoUlRiDer (Sep 21, 2011)

No worries. I personally am a web designer and most people have no idea how much prep work goes into the design process( no matter what you create) and how many times you are willingly putting your current embryonic design on the chopping block just to get a final product that MAY OR MAY NOT sell.... Atleast you are brave enough to try. So cheers to that. =)


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

SoUlRiDer said:


> No worries. I personally am a web designer and most people have no idea how much prep work goes into the design process( no matter what you create) and how many times you are willingly putting your current embryonic design on the chopping block just to get a final product that MAY OR MAY NOT sell.... Atleast you are brave enough to try. So cheers to that. =)


yes he is brave to post something on the internet. fucking conan the barbarian and his balls of steal.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

labowsky said:


> yes he is brave to post something on the internet. fucking conan the barbarian and his balls of steal.


Quote of the fucking day!


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

fattrav said:


> Im checkin this thread while I take a dump.


I'm reading this post while taking a dump. It's like a dump within a dump.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

GreatScott said:


> I'm reading this post while taking a dump. It's like a dump within a dump.


Like the new Facebook almost.


----------



## SoUlRiDer (Sep 21, 2011)

Hahahaha... Yeah... Exactly... Lols


----------



## collegekid01 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who helped out. I'm in the concept phase of my process now and should be refining it by next week. I'm honestly not sure if I'm liking how this project is going... could be a flop, oh well. Will try to remember to post the final concept as promised .


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> dude, i see no problem with you helping you out with your survey because it pertains to the sport, even if it is for a grade. Who knows, if its good enough it might get recognized and go into production. It took 2 minutes, not a big deal at all. It took longer for some people to make the post bashing on you for posting this survey then it would for them to just help a brother out and do it.


I agree, who cares. Answer it or don't, no need to become offended.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, I used to wonder when lurking early in my lurking career on these forums why everyone is such a douche to surveyors and such, but have come to a complete understanding as to why.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I used to wonder why as well when I first joined. Then I started getting bombarded with them through PMs. Then I start seeing the entire forum get survey bombed. All with the same exact reason, COLLEGE RESEARCH. Why in my 4 years of Business schooling have I not run into a single person giving a speech, or product presentation on snowboarding when I live in a state with a lot of snowboarders?

My suspicions rose higher when I began to notice that a lot of these surveys asked the same types of questions. I'm sure some are for actual projects. But as someone that works in the marketing field, I'm skeptical of all being for school purposes.

What could a business possibly do with data like "Do you use backpacks when you snowboard? Do you ride with friends? If so, how many of them use packs?". Simple, carry more snowboard backpacks if the survey yields significant results favoring riders that use packs. "How many days you ride?" Add that to the results of backpack wearers and now you have an idea if weekend warriors or dedicated riders use backpacks more. Target marketing information.

Maybe I'm speculating or just paranoid. Who really knows? In the end, I rather spend time typing ish like this than take a survey. 

Just realize that a lot of companies want what seems to be useless info. These same companies pay marketing firms to gather this information. And yes, they will do things have employees sign up on Internet forums and post surveymonkey surveys.

What's the big deal about all this anyway even if it is for business purposes? They are fishing for free information out of you, the consumer. To put it into perspective, many other companies will give you incentives like coupon codes for taking your time to give them this same information.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

To summarize what Leo is saying I'd like to quote Henry Hill from Good Fellas, "Fuck You Pay Me!"


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> To summarize what Leo is saying I'd like to quote Henry Hill from Good Fellas, "Fuck You Pay Me!"


LoL! That's very true though. No free lunch when it comes to business. They are finding a way to increase profits with this information. Why shouldn't the people who give them this info get a kick back?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Like I tell the VC's that hit me up to write for their websites, "fuck you pay me".


----------



## Willbilly (Oct 11, 2011)

serious trollfest for a minor survey.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Willbilly said:


> serious trollfest for a minor survey.


There's also an obvious pattern for this thread. Everyone who shares your opinion has under 50 posts. Just wait a while:cheeky4:


----------



## collegekid01 (Sep 20, 2011)

Lol now that the survey's over this thread just gets funnier and funnier for me. Love how Leo still thinks I'm a business. Fuck dude, wish I was a business. At a company they pay me to do work, at school I pay them to work my ass off. Tell you what Leo, I'll send you a contract stating you get 10% of the profits from sales of the end product. But 10% of jack $hit is... carry the 2... divided by... oh right it's still nothing.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

kid01,
So you noted having designs in production and working for big corporate jerk offs. Thus I challenge you to post up a youtube of your research presentation and discuss. The webz can be a dark lonely place, however there is also alot of talent, knowledge, wisdom and compassion that lurks beyond the wrathful appearances. So callin you out...redeem youself...u lowly post turd...entertain us.
wrath


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

collegekid01 said:


> Lol now that the survey's over this thread just gets funnier and funnier for me. Love how Leo still thinks I'm a business. Fuck dude, wish I was a business. At a company they pay me to do work, at school I pay them to work my ass off. Tell you what Leo, I'll send you a contract stating you get 10% of the profits from sales of the end product. But 10% of jack $hit is... carry the 2... divided by... oh right it's still nothing.


Why don't you tell us how you really feel you douche muffin.


----------



## collegekid01 (Sep 20, 2011)

That's not a bad idea. I can't help but think I'm going to get a buncha trolls flocking to the post, but heck why not? I'll have to get something set up to record it and go through the presentation again. Could be awhile before I get time to do this, but hang in there.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You're not working on any fucking project you're doing a project that comprises 1/3rd of your grade. Why don't you just admit that you're not doing shit to help snowboarding and need us to do your homework for you. Now go fist yourself.





> Why don't you tell us how you really feel you douche muffin.


Man maybe you should take up residence at teton gravity research they like your sort over there :laugh:


Y'all all really way too suspicious, it's just a damn survey. At least it's only a couple people on here with major asshole attitudes.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

collegekid01 said:


> Lol now that the survey's over this thread just gets funnier and funnier for me. Love how Leo still thinks I'm a business. Fuck dude, wish I was a business. At a company they pay me to do work, at school I pay them to work my ass off. Tell you what Leo, I'll send you a contract stating you get 10% of the profits from sales of the end product. But 10% of jack $hit is... carry the 2... divided by... oh right it's still nothing.


Didn't really single you out buddy. I said some of you might very well be doing this for the purpose you all state. I'm just lumping all of you together because it's impossible to tell. If I answer your survey, then I should be nice and help out the 100's of other "college kids" asking the same questions about snowboarding for "research" on here.

Sorry to lump you all together if you're genuine with your intentions, but you should be intelligent enough to understand why I would. If not, well then you're just plain ignorant. 

Let us know how your project goes. Post up some of your designs or whatever this survey helps you to do. Look forward to it. Pretty fair for those that helped you by taking survey right? 

@Jenzo: Yea, I am suspicious of these "college kids". Guess it happens when you constantly get spammed with this crap. Don't worry though, I treat these things indiscriminately... if someone calls me for a survey, I hang up. I do say "no thanks" if that makes you feel better.


----------



## collegekid01 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah no worries. Seems like I've caused the new term "college kids" lol. I should be able to find some way to share my work with everyone. Hopefully you'll enjoy it. If not... eh. Whatev, haters gonna hate.


----------



## collegekid01 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Sorry it took so long*

Well it has been awhile, but I have recovered from all the late nights and stress. I finally remembered to upload my presentation. Unfortunately I was unable to record the actual presentation, but I have the slides here for you all to check out in a pdf. It really did come out nice, I don't care what any troll has to say, it's something I'm proud of. I made the prototype myself, and the only other thing I had sewn before was a teddy bear. I taught myself the rest. I was unable to 3D print the hardware I needed to put the finishing touches on, so keep that in mind. I'm still interested to hear what you all have to say, but I'm not going to pay trolls any heed (well... try not to). Thank you to everyone who helped and enjoy 

filehosting.org - download page for ctabor_finalemail.pdf


----------



## collegekid01 (Sep 20, 2011)

Let me know if that download link isn't working out... I've never had to post a pdf to a forum before


----------

